# TAD'S CUSTOMS 3C Maglite G4 Halogen 18650



## RobertMM (Nov 1, 2018)

Anybody try these out?
They come completelly built with these:

A complete setup of flashlight mod:
1 Maglite 2C body X 1
2 G4 Halogen socket
3 Solid brass G4 socket base
4 Aluminum / smooth reflector
5 Multi-coated glass lens
6 Modified tailcap spring
7 C-size to 18650 PVC battery adapter
8 Philips 7388 20W G4 halogen bulb
⦁ Everything is installed in the 2C body
⦁ Simply insert TWO unprotected 18650 batteries then it can be run with any G4 high-ouput halogen bulb

List price is USD125 plus shipping.


----------



## night.hoodie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tad is really helping support the incan lovers. I checked Tad Customs site, and I do not see the kit as you describe it for $125, I only see pages for the Mag socket and a sparate bipin kit. Also, I don't see Tad listing Philips 7387/7388 Halogen lamps for sale, but only one or one of each at a time along with the Mag socket. Am I being dense? Probably. Can you link or direct us to a sales page for the kit? Thanks.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 1, 2018)

Where have you found it?


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 1, 2018)

I believe TAD has the full lights on e-bay.

I have a TAD Customs bi-pin set installed in a 2C with a Fivemega tail and bezel running on 2 x 18650s. You can use 18500s with the stock tail cap. The quality is top notch and let's you mess around with all sorts of G4 Incan bulbs. I like it and it's fun but I don't get much real world use out of it. I like using it in the yard and it's a helluva thrower but it's too bright for a walking or working light and the run time isn't long enough for an exploring light. I much prefer a 3D or 4D Malkoff. I did a semi-review of it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ller-package&p=5187458&viewfull=1#post5187458


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 2, 2018)

Yep, as Liftd stated I just saw the finished Mags for sale at their ebay listings.

What i am curious about is the runtime on these.
TAD's lists two options:
One 2C Mag for 20Watt G4 bulbs(includes 20 watt lamp) with a modified tailcap spring and:

One that they state is a lower power 3C option for those who want protected cells(they say stock spring) for use with 15watt or lower cells(includes 10watt lamp).


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 2, 2018)

I haven't timed mine with the 18650s but based on other lights I run and the voltage drop I saw I'm guessing somewhere around 30 to 45 minutes.

On 2 NiMH Cs and a stock 2C bulb I am right around 3.5 hours and I know those have much more capacity than 2 LiIon cells and the 2C Xenon bulb also pulls significantly less power.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 2, 2018)

I am after decent runtime, maybe an hour plus(?) , so maybe the lower power G4 bulbs will give me that if ever I decide to go the TAD's route.


----------



## night.hoodie (Nov 3, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> I believe TAD has the full lights on e-bay.
> 
> I have a TAD Customs bi-pin set installed in a 2C with a Fivemega tail and bezel running on 2 x 18650s. You can use 18500s with the stock tail cap. The quality is top notch and let's you mess around with all sorts of G4 Incan bulbs. I like it and it's fun but I don't get much real world use out of it. I like using it in the yard and it's a helluva thrower but it's too bright for a walking or working light and the run time isn't long enough for an exploring light. I much prefer a 3D or 4D Malkoff. I did a semi-review of it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ller-package&p=5187458&viewfull=1#post5187458




Wow. That build is awesome!


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 4, 2018)

night.hoodie said:


> Wow. That build is awesome!



Thanks!! It's a fun light and it was fun to put together but unfortunately it's too bright to use much and the run time is a little on the short side. Lol, I've wound up with a ton of lights like this. I really should post another WTS thread but I can't bear to let go.


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 11, 2018)

mag G4 socket appears now on Tad Customs' site. I'm having trouble getting my head around this. Mag 4C incan with G4 socket and fits 3x18650 (or larger cells) runs a G4 lamp all for probably around $70, including a lamp and a few cells. 

What am I not getting? Anything missing from my picture? 
~$70 worth of parts = bright G4 premium consumer flashlight

I expect 4C directly corresponds to 3x18650, really 3x26650, length-wise, no spacers for 12V lamps. Does 3C immediately correspond to common Li-ion cell configurations (beyond 3x26500)?


----------



## id30209 (Dec 11, 2018)

C is close to 26500 (25530 is C size...i think). 26650 could go in


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 11, 2018)

I just realized 2C will take 3xSubC to achieve 12V. 2C is nice for its compactness compared to the larger C mags.

When I search for ordinary G4 lamps, they almost always seem to be 12V. While 6V G4 seems common enough for flashlights, are there 9V G4 lamps for 2xLi-ion? I found sources for cheap G4 lamps. Other than fivemega's superbulb sales thread, where are the decent G4 lamps sold?


----------



## id30209 (Dec 11, 2018)

night.hoodie said:


> I just realized 2C will take 3xSubC to achieve 12V. 2C is nice for its compactness compared to the larger C mags.
> 
> When I search for ordinary G4 lamps, they almost always seem to be 12V. While 6V G4 seems common enough for flashlights, are there 9V G4 lamps for 2xLi-ion? I found sources for cheap G4 lamps. Other than fivemega's superbulb sales thread, where are the decent G4 lamps sold?



Getalamp.com
Bulbamerica.com
Svetila.com


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 11, 2018)

id30209 said:


> Getalamp.com
> Bulbamerica.com
> Svetila.com



Golly! Thanks!


----------



## novice (Dec 12, 2018)

night.hoodie,
I don't know how familiar you are with Lux Luthor's destructive incan bulb tests (sticky at the top of the incan section). I revere Lux Luthor for spending the time Luthor must have spent doing this testing, and then freely sharing the results with all of us on this forum.

Using a 2D [email protected] with a G4 socket and a _seriously_ abbreviated tailcap spring, you can fit in 2x26650 cells. I use a piece of abs(?) pipe to keep the cells from rattling, and a piece of bicycle innertube to cover the gap where the tailcap doesn't screw down all the way. I also clumsily eked out maybe 1-2mm extra for those cells by loosening the set screw on the [email protected] switch and barely moving it forward, which meant that the switch cover no longer fits, which means that I have a piece of innertube covering that, too. That particular host is truly fugly.

Anyway, using Lux Luthor's data, these seemed some of the more "practical" bi-pin bulbs to use with a G4 socket, with 2xLi-ion cells, in a [email protected] (aluminum reflectors and glass lenses, please):

Philips 5761 (30W) - an estimated 1594 lumens on 7.4 volts. **_Please use IMR Li-ion cells only_**
Osram 64250 ESB/FHE (20W) - an estimated 902 lumens on 7.4 volts.
Hikari(?) JC5607 (20W) - an estimated 764 lumens on 7.4 volts (and 3110 lumens on 3xLi-ions).

I don't have any estimated runtimes for any of these.

There were also some good candidates amongst certain long-discontinued Welch-Allyn otoscope bulbs, but currently, they are almost impossible to find.

I am pleased to hear that Tad Customs is making a G4 socket for the [email protected]


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 12, 2018)

id30209 said:


> C is close to 26500 (25530 is C size...i think). 26650 could go in



I've never been able to get 26650s to fit in any of my C cell Maglites. I wish they did because the capacity is so much higher than the 18650s.


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 12, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> I've never been able to get 26650s to fit in any of my C cell Maglites. I wish they did because the capacity is so much higher than the 18650s.



Older C Maglites had a larger internal diameter. I bought a drill powered cylinder hone to refresh my brake cylinders (on car drum brakes) but it also works perfectly for opening up Maglites. You just hone away until the cells fit - oil the stones occasionally to stop them overheating.


----------

